
How Heap Built an Analytics Platform That Auto-Tracks Every Event - craigkerstiens
https://stackshare.io/heap/how-heap-built-an-analytics-platform-that-auto-tracks-every-user-event
======
drob
Heap CTO here. I’ll be around for a little while and am happy to answer any
questions you have.

